# Stoooopid question



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

*ACHTUNG! Not asking for phone/carrier recommendations. Very simple: asking if I can just swap SIMs between 2 identical phones (iPhone 11) on the same family plan (ATT) to work delivery from the second phone. Thanks!*

So my dedicated phone is having some hardware problems that affect the speakers. It’s really inconvenient to bluetooth to a speaker or earphones while delivering. I am in the process of getting a new phone, just a question of deciding if I want to switch carriers and which phone to get.

My main phone works fine, and I wanted to switch.

Do I just move the SIM? Or should I do something else? Obvi I’ll download the apps.

I know. I sound like a Boomer. I think I know what to do, but just making sure.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my dedicated phone is having some hardware problems that affect the speakers. It’s really inconvenient to bluetooth to a speaker or earphones while delivering. I am in the process of getting a new phone, just a question of deciding if I want to switch carriers and which phone to get.
> 
> My main phone works fine, and I wanted to switch.
> 
> ...


Quit using bluetooth and you'll probably be ok


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Quit using bluetooth and you'll probably be ok


There is literally no sound without bluetooth. This is the reason I use bluetooth.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just switching a sim card would not likely work.

You'd have to switch your imei numbers and all that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Just switching a sim card would not likely work.
> 
> You'd have to switch your imei numbers and all that.


So wipe clean, switch cards and restore manually from the other phone?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I mean i depends what are you trying to do. The sim card won't store your data, that's a separate data card. 

For the phone to register to the network, they have to have the serial numbers uploaded and it has to be the right card for that phone and carrier.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my dedicated phone is having some hardware problems that affect the speakers. It’s really inconvenient to bluetooth to a speaker or earphones while delivering. I am in the process of getting a new phone, just a question of deciding if I want to switch carriers and which phone to get.
> 
> My main phone works fine, and I wanted to switch.
> 
> ...


Just get a new phone and move the SIM. Save all your contacts to the SIM before you move it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I mean i depends what are you trying to do. The sim card won't store your data, that's a separate data card.
> 
> For the phone to register to the network, they have to have the serial numbers uploaded and it has to be the right card for that phone and carrier.


I just want to dash/UE from the other phone. Don’t care abt other apps really.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Just get a new phone and move the SIM. Save all your contacts to the SIM before you move it.


I’m not ready yet. I’m considering what I want to do.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You can run your other phone off the Hotspot of your current phone


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have stuck with Verizon so far. iPhone13 Pro Max with max memory. if you get an iPhone get max memory because you cannot add more. 
While it is absolutely the most expensive carrier they do have the best coverage in my area and they offer an unlimited plan with priority data so no slowdowns if you use data. This is important for gig work because part of the algorithm for passing out jobs is network distance (ping time). 
Yes. Back up phone. SIM doesn’t really matter, especially if changing carriers. Restore from backup. If not changing OS apps should restore. You may lose passwords so have them saved. A password app is your friend.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I have stuck with Verizon so far. iPhone13 Pro Max with max memory. if you get an iPhone get max memory because you cannot add more.
> While it is absolutely the most expensive carrier they do have the best coverage in my area and they offer an unlimited plan with priority data so no slowdowns if you use data. This is important for gig work because part of the algorithm for passing out jobs is network distance (ping time).
> Yes. Back up phone. SIM doesn’t really matter, especially if changing carriers. Restore from backup. If not changing OS apps should restore. You may lose passwords so have them saved. A password app is your friend.


My whole point is reducing phone expenses. I’m with ATT, considering T-Mobile. Much better rates, and coverage in my area works.


----------



## vaja1990 (2 mo ago)

moto g4 power

about 200 bucks and if lost or stolen get another no big loss
great battery life
minimum stalking
micrsosd slot
aux port.

tmobile "unlimited" plan 40 bucks is enough data to run both apps all month
I'd keep the gig app phone seperate from everything else, meaning just use it to run apps, get another phone for personal/private use.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My whole point is reducing phone expenses. I’m with ATT, considering T-Mobile. Much better rates, and coverage in my area works.


Ok. In that case, you couldn't just move the SIM to the new phone.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.t-mobile.com/resources/bring-your-own-phone#imeiextender



tmobile has customer service agents from the philippines. they are not very bright at all. You can enter your IMEI in the above link and it'll tell you if your phone is compatible. with their network. If it is, you'll just install a new sim card and are good to go.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Ok. In that case, you couldn't just move the SIM to the new phone.


Right. I get that. Until I decide I’m staying on ATT. Both phones are on ATT, on the same family plan.

I want to move my delivery apps to my main phone, which is fully functioning, and move the main number onto the one with no speaker. I mostly use messaging on it anyway.

I need to receive calls/msg for my business phone on what is now my primary and vice versa. Everything else I don’t really care about. Contacts, etc. can remain where they are.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toocutetofail said:


> https://www.t-mobile.com/resources/bring-your-own-phone#imeiextender
> 
> 
> 
> tmobile has customer service agents from the philippines. they are not very bright at all.


That’s fine. My concern is coverage. But this is not about carriers. This is specifically on how to TEMPORARILY deliver on my other phone with my current number.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Why not just go to one of those phone fix stores and see if they can just fix your broken phone…? Sometimes it is just something simple.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Why not just go to one of those phone fix stores and see if they can just fix your broken phone…? Sometimes it is just something simple.


I did. It’s too expensive - more sense to get a new phone. Which I will. Just not right now.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Wonder what would happens if you swap the sim cards from the good phone to bad phone and vice versa?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toocutetofail said:


> Wonder what would happens if you swap the sim cards from the good phone to bad phone and vice versa?


Um. That’s EXACTLY what I was asking. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

A SIM-swap, if possible, could be a good solution.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> A SIM-swap, if possible, could be a good solution.


Yup. Possible. It’s what I wanted to do. My question was will it not screw up the rest of my apps. I don’t mind everything else staying on my old phones as is.

But this might be moot at this point. The answers were so complicated I pretty much decided to get the new phone before I’m ready. 😂

It has a bigger screen so might as well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AT&T technology is compactible to T-mobile. They are using GSM network. Verizon use CDMA network which is different technology.
So if you are switching ATT&T to T-mobile, you just need to switch SIM Card unless your plan with AT&T is with 2 years contract. If your contract is completed and you still want to keep old phone number, You will need to call T-mobile customer service center and they will help you. It is easy, not hard.
When talking about transferring contact number, you can just export your contact list as CSV file and import that file to new phone via using your email OR T-mobile phone sale clerk can do that job by using their device. It is free. 
When talking about Apps, you can just download by yourself or Ask phone sale clerk and see if they can do that by their device. 
If you are keeping your old phone number, you will not need to work with your rideshare app to change your phone number. If you are using new phone number, you will need to change that number in your profile and may be you will need to call RS service agent to change a new number. Most likely, you will need to call RS service agent for this job.

Keep in mind that, If you are using iPhone, all of your app will be automatically downloaded into new iPhone but you will need to use same Apple id. If you are using iPhone service, new SIM Card or old SIM Card, they don't matter but you will need to pay for SIM Card activation fees $25 or $35 that I don't know exactly.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. That’s EXACTLY what I was asking. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


What are you waiting for?  give it a try if the sim card fits. it's not going to hurt any apps. the worst that can happen is "no service", meaning it's not working. So reinstall the sim card to the original phone. I've tried so many low budget carriers. Meaning while I still had active service, I popped in a new sim card from another cell company to replace my existing cell company (Just don't lose any of the sim cards)

sim card just provides cellular service + internet service + has your information on it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> AT&T technology is compactible to T-mobile. They are using GSM network. Verizon use CDMA network which is different technology.
> So if you are switching ATT&T to T-mobile, you just need to switch SIM Card unless your plan with AT&T is with 2 years contract. If your contract is completed and you still want to keep old phone number, You will need to call T-mobile customer service center and they will help you. It is easy, not hard.
> When talking about transferring contact number, you can just export your contact list as CSV file and import that file to new phone via using your email OR T-mobile phone sale clerk can do that job by using their device. It is free.
> When talking about Apps, you can just download by yourself or Ask phone sale clerk and see if they can do that by their device.
> ...


I find it difficult to say without coming off rude - please believe me I’m not - but none of that was what I was asking. It was a simple question of whether I can just switch out sim cards from 2 identical phones on one family plan and by doing that be able to deliver from the “new” phone.

Hopefully someone else will find your reply helpful, as you clearly put much useful information into it.

I just wanted to know about the sims. 😂


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I find it difficult to say without coming off rude - please believe me I’m not - but none of that was what I was asking. It was a simple question of whether I can just switch out sim cards from 2 identical phones on one family plan and by doing that be able to deliver from the “new” phone.
> 
> Hopefully someone else will find your reply helpful, as you clearly put much useful information into it.
> 
> I just wanted to know about the sims. 😂


Believe me answer you are looking for about SIM is included in my reply. SIM goes with service providers, locked phone, unlocked phone. You can't just swap the sims unless you will use same service provider, and also you can't swap if you are using iPhone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Believe me answer you are looking for about SIM is included in my reply. SIM goes with service providers, locked phone, unlocked phone. You can't just swap the sims unless you will use same service provider, and also you can't swap if you are using iPhone.


I have identical phones not only with the same provider, but on the same family plan. Should work fine, right?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Go with Puretalk. ATT network at hugely lower prices.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I have identical phones not only with the same provider, but on the same family plan. Should work fine, right?


It will work fine but still if your phone is not iPhone. iPhone requires new sim activation process especially AT&T. They will charge you activation fees for inserting another SIM card.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> It will work fine but still if your phone is not iPhone. iPhone requires new sim activation process especially AT&T. They will charge you activation fees for inserting another SIM card.


Why though? Both sims already activated. They’re not new sims. Old sims, and old phones.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why though? Both sims already activated. They’re not new sims. Old sims, and old phones.


It is about iPhone device and AT&T policy ONLY. iPhone technology detects new sim card ( another sim card ) inserted and will ask you to go through set up like Apple ID and stuffs and then backing up all of your apps from apple store. If you are not familiar with that process, you would need help from your family members.
And I don't know why, ATT&T loves to charge that kind of fees. May be they will wave that fees because both sims are on same family plan.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why though? Both sims already activated. They’re not new sims. Old sims, and old phones.


Apple is notorious for denying their customers the hardware and software freedoms that other manufacturers allow. They want control over everything.

What you are describing (swapping the SIM cards between two active phones), I have personally done on Android phones. It worked fine. They weren't even the same model phones or on the same carriers (although the phones were both Samsungs). After swapping the SIM cards, Phone A connected to Phone B's carrier and operated with Phone B's phone number and vice versa. Then I swapped the SIM cards back, and Phone A and Phone B both reverted back to their original phone numbers. The reason I did it was just a quick experiment to see if I could get a better quality signal on Phone A if I switched over to Phone B's carrier. I did, so after that I went a bought a SIM card kit for the other carrier and switched.

With Apple, all bets are off. Your best bet would be to ask your question on an iPhone forum. You would probably get better answers there.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I misread it


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My whole point is reducing phone expenses. I’m with ATT, considering T-Mobile. Much better rates, and coverage in my area works.


Ive had Tmobile 10 years. Its good enough and I pay 55 a month for unlimited everything. Hard too beat.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have At&t service, I have always been able to switch sim cards between phones, both Apple and Android, and never had a problem. Also note, if you have had the same SIM card for a long time it may be best to to go to your providr for a new SIM card after you do the swap. The older SIM cards will not recognize 5G even if your phone does.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is all just a temporary fix. I’ve decided on the 14Plus pretty much, only thinking about ATT/TMobile. TMobile is good in my area; both suck in the mountains in VA. And I pretty much go nowhere else.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My whole point is reducing phone expenses. I’m with ATT, considering T-Mobile. Much better rates, and coverage in my area works.


The problems I hear about with T-Mobile are congestion, oversubscription and high ping times. I would try them with a prepaid plan before signing a contract. 
Unfortunately with Cel service it’s "you get what you pay for".


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Right. I get that. Until I decide I’m staying on ATT. Both phones are on ATT, on the same family plan.
> 
> I want to move my delivery apps to my main phone, which is fully functioning, and move the main number onto the one with no speaker. I mostly use messaging on it anyway.
> 
> I need to receive calls/msg for my business phone on what is now my primary and vice versa. Everything else I don’t really care about. Contacts, etc. can remain where they are.


If T-Mobile works where you spend most of your time, it's been a good service for me for a couple of decades, several cross country road trips, and various trips all over the country. They also have a 55+ discount. Only the primary account holder must be 55 or older. Their middle plan says it throttles as needed at 100mb of usage. The phones on my plan haven't exceeded 7mb per phone in a month. Just don't buy the T-Mobile Revl phone. It's crap.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

As an Uber driver you qualify for T-Mobile business plan, and it’s wicked cheap. I have it, it’s good in my area. And yeah, get an iPhone and you won’t have Bluetooth problems.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my dedicated phone is having some hardware problems that affect the speakers. It’s really inconvenient to bluetooth to a speaker or earphones while delivering. I am in the process of getting a new phone, just a question of deciding if I want to switch carriers and which phone to get.
> 
> My main phone works fine, and I wanted to switch.
> 
> ...


I don't know about iPhone but I bought a new Android 12 phone last week and transferring the data was easy. When the new phone started up for the first time it asked me if I wanted to transfer data from my old phone and I pressed Yes. It then had me turn WiFi and Bluetooth on on both phones and it automatically copied everything across - accounts, apps, photos, contacts, text messages, phone settings - everything.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m having second thoughts about my English. I must be notoriously bad at expressing myself. 😂


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Atavar said:


> The problems I hear about with T-Mobile are congestion, oversubscription and high ping times. I would try them with a prepaid plan before signing a contract.
> Unfortunately with Cel service it’s "you get what you pay for".


7 or 8 years ago, T-mobile introduced no contract plan with unlimited talks, messaging and unlimited data service when a user of another service provider switch to T-mobile.
I am still using this no contract plan but I am not sure that they still allows switched user to have this plan.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> 7 or 8 years ago, T-mobile introduced no contract plan with unlimited talks, messaging and unlimited data service when a user of another service provider switch to T-mobile.
> I am still using this no contract plan but I am not sure that they still allows switched user to have this plan.


T-Mobile has not had contracts in nearly two decades.


----------



## Bellibi (3 mo ago)

UL Lurker said:


> T-Mobile has not had contracts in nearly two decades.


Do you know why?


----------

